# Didn't get the 3,000 points for pre-registering for Chase card



## Cascadia (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello, I've been reading on this forum for a while but this is my first post. I have the Amtrak Guest Rewards credit card, and I did recieve the 5,000 bonus points for applying for the card, and I've been using it since I got it.

I was surprised when the 5,000 points showed up in my account but the 3,000 points for pre-registering didn't, so I wrote to the AGR program to ask why. I really didn't get a satisfactory answer, all they really said was "if you have information stating that you were to recieve 3,000 bonus points, please send it to us." I wasn't happy with that answer so I repeated my inquiry, and then they said "some people who applied for the card were eligible for 8,000 total bonus points and some people who applied for the card were eligible for 5,000 bonus points, eligibility is determined at Amtrak's discretion" which I didn't think was very informative either. Did I pre-register too late?

They pulled all the information about the pre-registration program off the web site pretty early on in the announcements for the new credit card. All I have is an email saying "Thank you for pre-registering".

If you guys know there was a cut-off date for the bonus points for pre-registering, I do have the "thank you for pre-registering" email so I could compare the dates, maybe I was too late and didn't know it, but they could have just told me that, couldn't they have? In their first response to me, they acted like no one had ever been offered three thousand pre-registration bonus points, like that program never existed.

Would appreciate any input on this! I could post the email exchange if it would help, and if it's allowed to do that (with the addresses blocked out). Thanks! I enjoy this forum and do look for here for news and information. I ride the Cascades line pretty regularly.


----------



## darien-l (Dec 19, 2007)

Cascadia said:


> Hello, I've been reading on this forum for a while but this is my first post. I have the Amtrak Guest Rewards credit card, and I did recieve the 5,000 bonus points for applying for the card, and I've been using it since I got it.
> I was surprised when the 5,000 points showed up in my account but the 3,000 points for pre-registering didn't, so I wrote to the AGR program to ask why. I really didn't get a satisfactory answer, all they really said was "if you have information stating that you were to recieve 3,000 bonus points, please send it to us." I wasn't happy with that answer so I repeated my inquiry, and then they said "some people who applied for the card were eligible for 8,000 total bonus points and some people who applied for the card were eligible for 5,000 bonus points, eligibility is determined at Amtrak's discretion" which I didn't think was very informative either. Did I pre-register too late?
> 
> They pulled all the information about the pre-registration program off the web site pretty early on in the announcements for the new credit card. All I have is an email saying "Thank you for pre-registering".
> ...


IIRC, the way this played out is as follows. The people who pre-registered were sent a special link to apply for the AGR credit card when it because available. The link for the 8,000 mile sign-up bonus was www.amtrakguestrewards.com/mastercard (as opposed to www.amtrakguestrewards.com/creditcard which only netted 5,000 bonus miles).

However, for some reason, not everyone who pre-registered was sent this link. The link quickly leaked onto the internet, though, and, as far as I know, everyone who applied through it got 8,000 points regardless of whether they pre-registered. So I would definitely continue complaining, because it sounds like you played by the rules but got shafted because they didn't send you the link.


----------



## sechs (Dec 20, 2007)

You should have gotten an automated reply thanking your for preregistering, and then, possibly, a second when they upped the bonus. Forward this to them.


----------



## Cascadia (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies you guys. The only record I have from Amtrak about the card offer is an email from September 10 announcing the new card, thanking me for pre-registering, and that outlines the offer, and describes it as 5,000 bonus points, no mention of the additional 3,000. However, I know when I did pre-register, the reason for doing so, was to get the 3,000 points that were offered at the time! So it's like they made an offer, dangled this carrot, and then withdrew it.

I'm not happy about it and may have to keep nagging as you say, but I don't have anything to back it up with, which is what they are asking for, and in a way they are denying that there was ever a 3,000 point offer made for preregistering, just "some got 5,000, some got 8,000" and carefully not referring to a bonus for preregistering.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 20, 2007)

Did the original e-mail solicitation to you from AGR offer you the 8000 point bonus? As I recall, there were two sets of solicitations. One was for the base 5000 points bonus and another, which appears to have been targeted to certain members, offered 8000 points. If you got the 5000 point version and pre-registered using that link, then you are probably stuck with the 5000 point offer. However, if you are sure you got and replied to the 8000 point version, then by all means, pursue it. Document as best you can the facts, and send it in.


----------



## Cascadia (Dec 21, 2007)

The email I have on file is one that announced "The AGR Chase Credit card is here!" something like that, and it does offer 5,000 points, and it does say "Thank you for preregistering". The thing I don't get is, the early offer for 3,000 points for pre-registering seems like it was a seperate offer, like if you did the pre-registration, it would secure you the points for later when you applied. That's how I took it. Why would I pre-register in the first place without that incentive? What was the point of pre-registration? sorry for the unintentional pun!

Don't know what link I used to apply for the card. I know I waited a while to apply. I don't mean to make too big a deal out of this but it seems like they made an offer and then withdrew it, I don't like it much and might try to pursue it, but heck it's Christmas I suppose I'll let it go for now. I do appreciate all your replies. Merry Christmas!


----------

